# Problem with gas valve on older Osburn insert



## ross7777 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello,

I'm trying to repair an older Osburn Bay Vista NG insert.  One repair man I had look at it said the valve is bad and parts are 'likely' not available.  However, when I search on the internet it appears they are.  He looked at the print out of the part websites I provided and he thinks it would be a retrofit. 

This is my insert:
http://www.osburnwoodstoves.com/Bay_Vista_Gas_Stove_Parts_p/osburn-bay-vista-stove-parts.htm

Part is #6:  49503 Robert Shaw Natural Valve (710511).  When I google that part number, quite a few websites have it for less than $200.  The pictures sure look similar to my valve.  Looks like it would be a direct replacement.

Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## barmstrong2 (Sep 28, 2015)

I put a call into my supply company. They don't have a 710-511 anywhere in their system. They're checking availability.


----------



## ross7777 (Sep 28, 2015)

barmstrong2 said:


> I put a call into my supply company. They don't have a 710-511 anywhere in their system. They're checking availability.



Thanks.

Here is one of the websites I found it on:

http://www.grainger.com/product/ROBERTSHAW-Gas-Valve-26X384


----------



## barmstrong2 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yep. The low profile, adjustable gas valve. I'm not in my service van right now, but, I'm sure I have one on board.
Those can a real b**** to change out due to the confined space and the east some manufacturers installed them. I would estimate probably total 4 hours, including travel, for a total of around $525 to replace the valve.
My supplier just called back. The valve is available at $165 my cost.
To answer the original question, not a retrofit.


----------



## ross7777 (Sep 28, 2015)

barmstrong2 said:


> Yep. The low profile, adjustable gas valve. I'm not in my service van right now, but, I'm sure I have one on board.
> Those can a real b**** to change out due to the confined space and the east some manufacturers installed them. I would estimate probably total 4 hours, including travel, for a total of around $525 to replace the valve.
> My supplier just called back. The valve is available at $165 my cost.
> To answer the original question, not a retrofit.



Great thank you.  If that valve is a direct replacement instead of a retrofit that helps a lot.  Now I just have to find someone willing to fix it....


----------



## barmstrong2 (Sep 28, 2015)

Right. Get a second diagnoses first, too. The problem usually is not the valve. It can be, but, probably not. Like I said, if I were replacing the valve, I would give you an estimate of $525, based on 4 hours labor. If the job went better than that, I'd charge time, but, it wouldn't go over. That's the way I work. I've cut mounting bolts out of these with a sawzall before to remove the gas valve. They can really suck. They're built upside down from the top down, so, is not always easy, or even possible, to get parts out in the field.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 28, 2015)

ross7777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to repair an older Osburn Bay Vista NG insert.  One repair man I had look at it said the valve is bad and parts are 'likely' not available.  However, when I search on the internet it appears they are.  He looked at the print out of the part websites I provided and he thinks it would be a retrofit.
> 
> ...



What are the symptoms which caused the "Bad Valve" diagnosis? Like barmstrong2 said, valves rarely go bad. I've only seen ONE in 15 years...


----------



## ross7777 (Sep 28, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> What are the symptoms which caused the "Bad Valve" diagnosis? Like barmstrong2 said, valves rarely go bad. I've only seen ONE in 15 years...



He replaced the thermopile and still couldn't get it to start.


----------



## barmstrong2 (Sep 28, 2015)

On the 710 series, it is still OK to replace the millivolt operator. If you're getting sufficient millivolts from the thermopile, replace the operator. Beyond that, if the valve still won't hold a pilot, the magnet is gone and the valve is done.


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 28, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> What are the symptoms which caused the "Bad Valve" diagnosis? Like barmstrong2 said, valves rarely go bad. I've only seen ONE in 15 years...



I'm starting to see a decent number of 15-20 yr old valves fail. Sticky, have to tap it with a hammer to get it to open or close type of issues..


----------



## barmstrong2 (Sep 28, 2015)

Heatsource said:


> I'm starting to see a decent number of 15-20 yr old valves fail. Sticky, have to tap it with a hammer to get it to open or close type of issues..


Christopher Walken in Joe Dirt... "The boiler shuts off sometimes. You have to hit it with a hammer."

That can still be diagnosed and verified with your test meter. Strong mV with pilot, call for heat, mV reduced by about half, valve still not open, bad valve.


----------



## howell1234 (Feb 4, 2018)

Did this valve solve your problem with your  fireplace?  I was just told my valve has gone bad and will need to replace it too.


----------

